# Wer kennt diesen Skeen Rahmen?



## Roxy_Rafa (20. April 2013)

Wer weiß, von welchem Jahr dieser Skeen Rahmen ist? Kann mir da jemand helfen?  

Vielen DANK! 

LG Roxy


----------



## zest (21. April 2013)

ich glaube 2008 oder 2009
aber nagel mich net drauf fest.
ich denke das das damals die lackierte variante war die parallel zum schwarzen angeboten wurde.
könnte eins der ersten skeens sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (21. April 2013)

Super danke


----------



## fissenid (22. April 2013)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Wer weiß, von welchem Jahr dieser Skeen Rahmen ist? Kann mir da jemand helfen?
> 
> Vielen DANK!
> 
> LG Roxy


 
Hallo!

definitiv aus dem ersten Skeen Jahr. Aber das war 2010 wenn ich mich nicht irre!
Meines ist (war) aus 2010 und da kam es neu raus!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (22. April 2013)

Weißt du zufällig ob die Geometrie zum 2011er identisch ist? Danke auf jeden fall


----------



## fissenid (22. April 2013)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig ob die Geometrie zum 2011er identisch ist? Danke auf jeden fall


 
Hallo Roxy,


ich denke die Geo ist identisch. Frag aber mal bei Radon selbst an!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (22. April 2013)

Hallo, ja, danke, das wollte ich auch machen, aber da die Jungs im Moment mit dem Umzug in den Megastore so viel zu tun haben, wollte ich sie nicht noch damit nerven... Habe also einfach mal auf die umfassende Weisheit der Forumsmitglieder gehofft


----------

